# Age based vaccine registration



## Mrs Vimes (27 May 2021)

I found out today that when they say people aged 45 or over can register, they mean people born in 1976 or before.

Entering DOB of late 1976 allows you to complete registration, DOB of 1977 gives a message that your age group has not yet been called.


----------



## joe sod (27 May 2021)

@odyssey06 just wondering where are they now with the actual vaccinations, have they started on the routine under 50s yet ? My concern is that if I miss the text or delete it by accident I have no confirmation email or no way of knowing whether it was sent yet?


----------



## odyssey06 (28 May 2021)

joe sod said:


> @odyssey06 just wondering where are they now with the actual vaccinations, have they started on the routine under 50s yet ? My concern is that if I miss the text or delete it by accident I have no confirmation email or no way of knowing whether it was sent yet?


You should be able to login to the portal, so login daily and your appointment will be there. There is an issue with texts especially on 3 network.

Some people in the 45-49 bracket have received appointments I gather.


----------

